# Future Hay Prices



## Holte-Hoff (Jul 31, 2015)

Good morning everyone
Just curious what you all think the hay market is going to do this summer? I can't help but feel that with expenses going up, drought in a lot of the US Hay acres, it's definitely not going down. I just have customers wanting to buy this summers hay already and I want to make sure Im setting a fair price for both my customers and me.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

The drought we had in Southwestern Missouri last summer caused extreme shortages for hay this last winter. Typically when we have a drought the previous year, the current hay season will see higher prices due the fact that there is little or no carry over of hay stocks. Fuel and fertilizer prices for this year are much higher. As in all things farming, our input costs always go up and buyers expect to buy cheap hay. You have determine your costs and set retail accordingly. This is not a Not For Profit business.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Holte-Hoff said:


> Good morning everyone
> Just curious what you all think the hay market is going to do this summer? I can't help but feel that with expenses going up, drought in a lot of the US Hay acres, it's definitely not going down. I just have customers wanting to buy this summers hay already and I want to make sure Im setting a fair price for both my customers and me.


Don't be in any hurry. It will only cost you money. Get their number and tell them you will get back with them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup I got burned badly this past season. I priced hay pre season, by the time I was delivering, hay prices were double what I was getting paid. Compounded with the 30% of normal yield from drought it was a disaster of a year for me.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I think the hay market will continue strong in our area. There is hardly any carryover from last year due to poor first crop from late spring frosts. We are also abnormally dry for this time of year. Finally, high corn and bean prices always make some hay acres disappear. I wouldn't commit to anything early.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We did our first price increase this year. Have had set prices since I started in 2015. We felt that we finally got our fields weed issues controlled to the point that we have a quality enough product that if the customers don't want to pay more they can go elsewhere.

All of our prices are established preseason and as stated first increase since 2015.


----------

